# اوشية المرضي (يا رب تعجبكم)



## كيرلس2009 (28 أبريل 2010)

*تعهدهم بالمراحم والرأفات إشفهم إنزع عنهم وعنا كل مرض وكل  سقم وروح الأمراض      أطرده والذين أبطأوا مطروحين في الأمراض أقمهم وعزهم والمعذبون من  الأرواح      النجسة أعتقهم جميعاً الذين في السجون أو المطابق أو الذين في النفي  أو السبي      أو المقبوض عليهم في عبودية مرة يا رب إعتقهم جميعاً وإرحمهم أنك أنت  الذي تحل      المربوطين وتقيم الساقطين رجاء من ليس له معين عزاء  صغيري      القلوب ميناء الذين في العاصف كل الأنفس المتضايقة أو المقبوض عليها  أعطها يا      رب رحمة أعطها راحة          أعطها برودة أعطها نعمة أعطها معونة أعطها خلاصاً أعطها غفران خطاياها  وآثامها      ونحن أيضاً يا رب أمراض نفوسنا إشفها والتي لأجسادنا
    عافها أيها الطبيب الحقيقي الذي لأنفسنا وأجسادنا يا مدبر كل جسد  تعهدنا      بخلاصك*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا علي الصلاة الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (29 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الصلاة الجميلة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


شكراً لمرورك​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (29 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> ربنا يعوضك​


_نورت يا كوكو ربنا يبارك تعبك

اذكرني في صلواتك
_​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 مايو 2010)

امين  
ميرسي علي الصلي الجميله ديه
 ربنا يعوضك بس انت يا كوكو نيسيت  حاجه
 والمتخصمين كمان هههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

*آميــن *

*شكرا على الصلاة الحلوة والمميزه*

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 مايو 2010)

_امين

ميرسى على الصلاه الرائعة جدا ربنا يباركك و يكون معاك​_


----------



## كيرلس2009 (1 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


_ميرسي لمرورك

الرب يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (1 مايو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> امين
> ميرسي علي الصلي الجميله ديه
> ربنا يعوضك بس انت يا كوكو نيسيت  حاجه
> والمتخصمين كمان هههههههههه


* 
**الرب يعيد الصلح للمتخاصمين*



ميرسي لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (1 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *آميــن *
> 
> *شكرا على الصلاة الحلوة والمميزه*
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعبك*​



ميرسي لمرورك الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (1 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _امين
> 
> ميرسى على الصلاه الرائعة جدا ربنا يباركك و يكون معاك​_


ميرسي اكليل الشوك 

علي مرورك
​


----------



## صوت الرب (1 مايو 2010)

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
إستجب يا رب


----------



## كيرلس2009 (2 مايو 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> إستجب يا رب


شكراً علي مرورك والرب يبارك تعبك

ويا رب يكون الموضوع عجب حضرتك
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2010)

كيرلس2009 قال:


> *تعهدهم بالمراحم والرأفات إشفهم إنزع عنهم وعنا كل مرض وكل  سقم وروح الأمراض      أطرده والذين أبطأوا مطروحين في الأمراض أقمهم وعزهم والمعذبون من  الأرواح      النجسة أعتقهم جميعاً الذين في السجون أو المطابق أو الذين في النفي  أو السبي      أو المقبوض عليهم في عبودية مرة يا رب إعتقهم جميعاً وإرحمهم أنك أنت  الذي تحل      المربوطين وتقيم الساقطين رجاء من ليس له معين عزاء  صغيري      القلوب ميناء الذين في العاصف كل الأنفس المتضايقة أو المقبوض عليها  أعطها يا      رب رحمة أعطها راحة          أعطها برودة أعطها نعمة أعطها معونة أعطها خلاصاً أعطها غفران خطاياها  وآثامها      ونحن أيضاً يا رب أمراض نفوسنا إشفها والتي لأجسادنا
> عافها أيها الطبيب الحقيقي الذي لأنفسنا وأجسادنا يا مدبر كل جسد  تعهدنا      بخلاصك*​



*اسمع يا رب واستجب لكل صلوات ابنائك  
+++ مييييييين +++​*


----------



## روما98 (2 مايو 2010)

_امييييييييييييييييييين

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
_​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (3 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اسمع يا رب واستجب لكل صلوات ابنائك
> +++ مييييييين +++​*


امين يا رب 

ميرسي لمرورك نورتي الموضوع كلة
​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (3 مايو 2010)

روما98 قال:


> _امييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> _​


_ميرسي لمرورك  

الرب يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (5 مايو 2010)

_صلاة جميلة ورائعة

ميرسي ليك كيرلس 2009

علي الصلاة
_​


----------



## mayvol (8 مايو 2010)

*شكرا على هذة الصلاه*

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## بافلى0 (8 مايو 2010)

ربنا يعوضك كل خير صلاة جميلة جدااا
يارب اشفينى بترجاك يا يسوع اشفينى†††


----------



## كيرلس2009 (10 مايو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> _صلاة جميلة ورائعة
> 
> ميرسي ليك كيرلس 2009
> 
> ...


_ميرسي لمرورك يا امي_​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (10 مايو 2010)

mayvol قال:


> *شكرا على هذة الصلاه*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


_ميرسي لمرورك نورت
 الموضوع_​


----------



## كيرلس2009 (10 مايو 2010)

بافلى0 قال:


> ربنا يعوضك كل خير صلاة جميلة جدااا
> يارب اشفينى بترجاك يا يسوع اشفينى†††


_ميرسي لمرورك نورتسنا 

ويا رب يكون المنتدي عجبك
_​


----------

